# Need tile around zero clearance fireplace?



## novahall (Nov 2, 2013)

We want to dismantle our, well, mantle and place an accent wall right up to the edge of our fireplace. We are covering the wall in reclaimed wood. The fireplace is zero clearance and currently has a tile boarder. Is it a fire hazard to eliminate the tile and have the wall/wood right up to the boarder of the fireplace? It will have a very thin metal edge around the wood (not likely to prevent anything significant). It is a wood burning and gas fireplace. We are keeping the marble hearth below to catch any embers.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this a masonry fireplace? Or a fireplace insert? If it's the former, you for sure cannot do what you propose. If it's the latter, you should have an owner's manual with it specifying the noncombustible distances mandated. Generally though, 0 clearance is to the _rear_ of the unit against a wall, NOT the face. 

"Exposed combustible mantels or trim may be placed directly on the masonry fireplace front surrounding the fireplace opening providing such combustible materials are not placed within 6 inches of a fireplace opening. Combustible material within 12 inches of the fireplace opening shall not project more than 1/8 inch for each 1-inch distance from such an opening." 

Check with your local fire department to see if any more restrictive codes cover your particular location.


----------

